# TTOC SWISSOL UK TOUR 2-20 MAY



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

*TTOC Members, purchase your Swissol valet here
Non TTOC Members, purchase your Swissol valet here
Purchase your sealant treatment here*

**DAVE HAS INFORMED ME THAT HE CAN ONLY ONE CAR PER DAY, SO THE ROUTE AND DATES HAVE CHANGED**

During 2nd - 21st May 2005, Dave (Jac-in-the-box) who is a Swissol agent in conjunction with the TTOC is doing a Tour of the UK with fantastic offer!!

tactile - Hull (05.05) - *COMPLETED!!*
tactile - Hull (06.05) - *COMPLETED!!*
kharling - Soton (10.05) - *COMPLETED!!*
KenCooke - Stroud (11.05) - *COMPLETED!!*
head_ed - Newport (12.05) - *COMPLETED!!*
Multiprocess - Stroud (13.05) - *COMPLETED!!*
Multiprocess - Stroud (14.05) - *COMPLETED!!*
NaughTTy - Oxford (15.05) - *COMPLETED*
Paul-S3 - Oxford (16.05) - *COMPLETED*
wschofield - Oxford (17.05) *COMPLETED*
A3DFU - Cheshire (18.05) - *COMPLETED*
mos - Manchester (19.05) - *COMPLETED*

During 7th & 8th May, Dave will be taking well deserved holiday.

Prices are as follows:

TTOC Members - Â£150.00
Non TTOC Members - Â£160.00

Every car that gets valeted, Dave will donate Â£10 to the TTOC nominated charity for this years which is Changing Faces.

This is what you will get for your money..............

The chance to donate to a worthy cause, for starters. 
Your car: 
Outside, wash, clay, wash, pre-wax cleanse (Cleaner Fluid) and wax - depending on colour, Saphir for the light colours and Concorso for dark colours. 
Clay bar the glass (really gets the crud of the glass) and polished. 
Wheels and tyres thoroughly cleaned and treated. 
Inside: Leather cleaned and conditioned, carpets vac'd and cleaned, 
dash, door panels, interior glass - everything in and out really.

"Can I apply a sealant treatment?" Yes I can. I'm having a play around with a few of the USA's finest "potions and lotions" on Jac's Porker. They're looking very nice topped off with a coat of Swissol...I'm going to charge an extra Â£15 for this which is stupidly cheap when you consider how much dealers charge for a sealant service - up to Â£300.00!!

Any questions email me [email protected]!!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Just about ready to go on my travels folks - and hoping for some good weather...peeing down in Scotland.

I'm really looking to get an early start, by 9am, on each car and when I'm finished in one location I want to travel on to my next area that evening.
You'll be without your car for around 8 hours...that's how long it takes to do a thorough job - no short cuts!

I know the TTOC "back room boys" and Lee (Multiprocess) in particular, have put a huge amount of effort into getting this up and running  It's now up to me to make sure that effort isn't wasted...so you'll all be getting my "best" (as always!)
And to those who've offered to put me up, that's extremely generous and your offers are gratefully accepted...I'll make an additional contribution to the Charity by way of thanks  
I've been described as a "low maintenance" guest, so I'll not be any trouble...and I've been told to pack my slippers :roll: 
There's been an unexpected charitable donation - Jackie's given me a tenner for doing her car...a major achievement considering her nationality :wink:

Some have contacted me having seen this thread too late to get in ...I've just had a guy down South ask me to treat his collection of Porsches - all 5 of them! And there is a group of BMW owners in the same area looking for a makeover. I've agreed to do them in June (dates TBC) 
If there are any more who'd like to take advantage of the same offer in here then let me know, and I'll try to accomodate you 

Look forward to seeing you all soon

Dave


----------



## kharling (Mar 17, 2004)

Had my car given the treatment by Dave last Tuesday.

Fantastic job 8)

Thanks Dave and also Mark, (jog) and Paul for their hospitality.

The rain even held off for the journey home.....well almost


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Unfortunately, I wasn't able to get to join this as planned because of work commitments. However, Dave if you are back "down South" in June then I would really like to be able to get in on the act here.

Perhaps you could let me know when you have a better idea when you will be in the area and we can get something arranged?


----------

